# RR45 magnetic switch



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Can anybody tell me an easy way to bypass/disable the magnetic switch on the doser lid of my RR45. I intend changing the hopper. I am happy, in fact want to keep the lid attached, just do away with the safety switch?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You join the switch wires together


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Ha, that simple, I'm not very good with electrickery.. Its a dark art

Thanks Dave, by the way did you get my PM on hopper mod options?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes pm'd you back, I have a hopper that fits it if you want one?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Not received a PM from you, just double checked, could you resend? Please


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Could anyone help please

I do not understand these things

I am trying to bypass the magnetic switch. Which wires should I join together?

View attachment 3121


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Just get a button magnet and stick it onto the doser lid with one of those glue dots. Should do the trick


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

You could remove the two spade connectors from the microswitch and join them together using something like this










Though Padder's idea sounds better. Laypeople tinkering with mains-voltage appliances is not a good thing, IMO.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

There. Is an orange and green one that form the connection for the switch, when they are joined together the switch is negated, the button magnet will have the desired effect as well


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks guys, much apriciated. I will have a tinker in the morning


----------

